# Which one? My Space or Facebook user?



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Just curious... I kinda' like the Facebook, personally... It seems a little less flashy. (not that there's anything wrong with that ) What do you like or dislike about them? Do you find it too time consuming? Too addictive? Too silly? Let's discuss...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I am on Myspace, never tried facebook. I think one is enough for me right now. I am not a frequent flyer though, so it's not too time consuming for me.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Myspace = viruses Facebook = clean


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Both


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have both but I find My Space a bit annoying, lots of pop-ups and spam messages, and dodgy people trying to add you. I do kind of spend way too much time on Facebook, but it's so easy to use, and I put all my photos on there too, and I've got back in touch with loads of people I've lost touch with over the years.

Anna


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh, and plus I have a Halloween Countdown on my Facebook!!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

Ooooh. Cool, slywaka1! Where did you get the countdown clock? I want one too. 

I'm on Facebook too, and so far I like it. Is anybody a member of a Halloween related group? I've never even thought to look for one. Duh...


----------



## DeadDudeintheHouse (Jul 23, 2008)

I have no idea what Facebook is.

I do have a MySpace page though. I go every now and then. But overall, I've grown tired of it. Not too much happening over there.


----------



## slywaka1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Night Owl, if you type 'Halloween Countdown' into the search box it's the first thing that comes up!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

both

http://www.myspace.com/pyrowatchnu
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1217544729


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm on Myspace. Never tried Facebook. One is enough for me.


----------

